# NVIDIA DX 11 Alien vs Triangles Techdemo



## DeRtoZz (14. November 2010)

Noch bevor die GTX 580 am 9. November das Licht auf dem Markt ersah, tauchte ein Video auf dem neben den technischen Features auch zwei Tech Demos zu sehen waren, nach dem PCGH die Endless City Tech Demo in die Meldungen auf die Hauptseite übernahm, bin ich über die 2. Tech Demo gestoßen. Alien vs Triangles mit DX11 Tesselation und Physx Unterstützung.

In der Tech Demo wird an einem humanoider Alien, die Gewebe und die Haut durch Tesselation ausgeprägt. Ausserdem lässt sich das Wesen mit Laser beschießen, dass Verbrennungen bis auf die Knochen hinterlässt, die langsam sich wieder regenerieren.


Quelle: [Geeks3D] NVIDIA GTX 580 Alien vs Triangles Tessellation and PhysX Demo Available

Rechtschreibfehler und Gedankenausdrücke ignorieren, bin kein Redakteur.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

Mal gucken wieviele FPS meine 460er schafft


----------



## DeRtoZz (14. November 2010)

@GoldenMic
Ich bekomme mit meiner GTX 470 710 / 910 MHz in Gehen 70 FPS und bei Beschuss 38 FPS


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

Ich bräuchte mal ein Prog mit dem ich meine fps auslesen kann...dachte das wäre integriert


----------



## DeRtoZz (14. November 2010)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal ein Prog mit dem ich meine fps auslesen kann...dachte das wäre integriert



FRAPS


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

yo danke
beim normalen laufen so 55-58fps, unter beschuss so 30-35
auf maximale entfernung gezoomt
bei nah ran bricht er bei beschuss auf ~15fps ein...teilweise weniger


----------



## DeRtoZz (14. November 2010)

Also egal wie ich drehe ganz nah mit Tesselation kriege um die 30-33 FPS, bei Nah und Beschuss 17 FPS.
Bei mir wird die 64-bit exe ausgeführt.

Ich finde etwas wenig was deine Karte da ausspuckt.  Probier mal DAS, es soll Leistungszuwachs für DX 11 bringen.


----------



## Pyroplan (14. November 2010)

also dafür dass eine GTX580 empfohlen wird, läufts bei euch ja sehr flüssig 
was schaffen ATI/AMD karten? Laufen die überhaupt?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. November 2010)

Nicesieht schick aus der kleine...beim gehn hab ich 85fps und unter dauer beschuß mittels des lasers sind`s noch 55fps.Die temps gehn unterm feuern auch bis auf 88°C rauf,was bei mir sonst nur furmark schafft


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

Hast du es gut.
Ich hab weniger frames UND weniger temps 

51° oder so


----------



## FabulousBK81 (14. November 2010)

51°Cnicht schlecht...


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

die hawk halt...die kommt maximal auf 59°C...wobei ich dazu sagen muss das ich sie dauerhaft auf 40% der drehzahl gedrosselt habe...ich glaub so ab 55° darf sie hoch bis 45°...und dann muss sie ne weile warten eh sie mal wieder hochdrehen kann...was aber nicht passiert
wüsste net das die mal wirklich wärmer als 59° war

Edit:
Werte haben nicht zu 100% gestimmt aber hier mal was "genaueres"

http://www.abload.de/img/msikombuster615ohpz.jpg


----------



## -NTB- (14. November 2010)

Guten morgen
Sieht ja ganz nett aus, nur steht bei mir oben immer physix cpu...
gibt es eine möglichkeit physix auf der gpu laufen zu lassen, steht ja im ersten post das es unterstützt wird....ich kann auch nix einstellungsmäßig ändern, wie z.b. bei metro 2033, außer der auflösung...
wie stehts bei euch?..


----------



## Abb4d0n (14. November 2010)

Schade, läuft nicht auf Radeon HD 5850...


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2010)

meine resultate mit 'ner gtx470 @ 1920x1080

71fps beim normalen "walk" modus
57fps beim "infected" modus
38fps "unter beschuss"


----------



## -NTB- (14. November 2010)

@Henninges

steht bei dir oben im bild auch Nvidia Physx CPU ???

@GoldenMic: Der MSI kombuster ist nicht so gut, teste mal mit furmark oder dem gpu-tool, da wird deine graka etwas heißern werden...


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2010)

@ -NTB- : bei mir steht nix mit physx...


----------



## -NTB- (14. November 2010)

Um mal zu verdeutlichen was ich meine, siehe Bild...komisch ist nur, wenn ich mit fraps nen screenshot mache das physx weg ist...naja so ists jedenfalls sichtbar, drucktaste und paint sei dank


----------



## hanfi104 (14. November 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> steht bei dir oben im bild auch Nvidia Physx CPU ???


ich denke das liegt an nvidia oder ati/amd
nvidia berechnet ja physix mit gpu und nicht mit cpu


----------



## -NTB- (14. November 2010)

also auf ati/amd karten läuft diese techdemo gar nicht, siehe beitrag oben...

desweiteren verfügt mein pc ja über  Nvidia Geforce gtx 460 1gb....
sowie aktueller treiber (263.99) und die aktuelle physx software 10. irgentwas ist installiert sind und z.B. in metro 2033 einwandtfrei funktionieren, was das physx ein und ausschalten betrifft...
achso, bevor jdm fragt, ja im nvtreiber ist die gtx 460 als physx berechner ausgewählt


----------



## hanfi104 (14. November 2010)

vielleicht eine option in der demo? sonst hab ich keine ahnung^^


----------



## tils (15. November 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> sind und z.B. in metro 2033 einwandtfrei funktionieren, was das physx ein und ausschalten betrifft...
> achso, bevor jdm fragt, ja im nvtreiber ist die gtx 460 als physx berechner ausgewählt


metro hat gpu-physx?


----------



## -NTB- (15. November 2010)

jap


----------



## Hatuja (15. November 2010)

Man kann im Grafikkartentreiber einstellen, worauf Physx berechnet werden soll und es gibt dann auc den Punkt, dass das Physx Logo ausgeblendet werden soll.


----------



## -NTB- (15. November 2010)

Ja, da habe ich ja die GTX 460 eingestellt.....ich möchte auch nicht das logo ausblenden, sondern das er die physx berechnungen per GPU berechnen lässt
ebend so wie z.b. bei metro 2033 auch...


----------



## Jami (15. November 2010)

Standard: 60 FPS 
Mit Panzer oder Infekt: 40-50 FPS
Unter Beschuss: 40 FPS
Beschuss in Ultranahaufnahme: 30 FPS.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (15. November 2010)

Normal 75fps
Infec 69fps

Gtx470 Sli


----------

